

Cobra 0.9.6 is released - cobra-commander
http://cobra-language.com/trac/cobra/wiki/ReleaseNotes_0.9.6

======
japaget
The website is down, as is the Google cache. The front page (as of December
16, before the release of 0.9.6) may be viewed on
[https://web.archive.org/web/20131216111440/http://cobra-
lang...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131216111440/http://cobra-
language.com/) . See the announcement of 0.9.6 here:
[http://cobralang.blogspot.com/](http://cobralang.blogspot.com/) . There is a
download mirror (buckling under the strain) at
[http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Cobra-Language-
Downloa...](http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Cobra-Language-
Download-222708.html) .

~~~
nswanberg
The text-only cache looks OK (add &strip=1 to the URL)

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cobra-l...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cobra-
language.com/trac/cobra/wiki/ReleaseNotes_0.9.6&espv=2&es_sm=93&strip=1)

(The default Google cache still attempts to load images from the original
site, which for a site under strain seems not helpful. Wonder if Google will
ever change the defaults.)

------
cobra-commander
The web site is slammed right now. We're planning our improvements as I enter
this, but it will take some time to sort things out. Thanks for your patience.

------
cobra-commander
Re: JVM back-end, there hasn't been much work on it lately. It currently
passes a portion of the test suite, but progress is stalled due to lack of
effort.

Re: Mono, they are always improving it and it's definitely better than it was
several years ago.

Cobra does not currently place much emphasis on immutability and pattern
matching.

------
mmgutz
Looks elegant.

What's the status on the JVM backend? Had too many resource leaks running mono
daemons (several years ago, not sure if mono has gotten better).

------
gtaylor
I like the look of this language every time I see it mentioned, but I'm too
afraid to be running daemons on mono. Would love to see the JVM backend
progress.

------
fedvasu
FAQ emphasizes a lot on OOP what about immutability and pattern matching?

